# Maximum Pipe Angle to Septic Tank



## dengebre (Aug 27, 2011)

We are renovating and re-plumbing a house that has two existing concrete septic tanks. All of the drain/waste lines are being replaced including the inlet lines to each tank. However, the permit does not allow us to move/alter the tanks or touch the drain fields in any way (luckily both are in good working order).

The existing tanks are set at odd angles relative to the house. Installing the inlet pipes perpendicular to each tank wall is going to be impossible. What is the maximum angle (horizontal plane) that the pipes can come into the tank?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This forum is for professionals in the plumbing trade only...

I'd suggest getting a licensed plumber to do the work...

If not try http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

please post an intro on the zone so we can see who we are talking with.
its painless and free.
:whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How about an intro? http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

